# ADVICE FOR GM1600 purchase



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

Hi all,

In the market for a GM 1600. Looking at a 2008 with a newer 9 blade reel, light kit, transport wheels, grass catcher and brush attachment(not the grooming kit). They are asking $2800 but it is listed as ready to mow. Curious if anyone thinks that is priced a tad bit high.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748344435902052

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

rueggm2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the market for a GM 1600. Looking at a 2008 with a newer 9 blade reel, light kit, transport wheels, grass catcher and brush attachment(not the grooming kit). They are asking $2800 but it is listed as ready to mow. Curious if anyone thinks that is priced a tad bit high.
> 
> ...


Prices are all over the place on these. Some people like to pay as little as possible and roll the dice. Some people like to pay more and have a great looking/condition mower. I am in the latter category.

$2800 for a 2008 seems very, very high as you can pay that and get 2013/2014 models in excellent condition.


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

thanks i thought it was a bit high as well. just don't want to overpay. If it 
was a 2013 would that be a fair price then?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I think you have to take a couple of factors into consideration:

1. How available is this type of mower to you? Are they frequently listed in or around your area? Or are they hard to come by?
2. How mechanical are you? 
3. Your budget

In Ontario, these aren't as easy to come by as some places in the US. I paid $600 for a 2001 GM1000 (listed for $1K) from a golf course. It cost me another $300 for a new bed knife and reel grind. Now I need more work done to it and I'm not a mechanical person. So this may end up costing my another $400 to $500 this Fall.

If I were to buy another one, I would opt for something that has been fully serviced, cleaned up and ready to go.

$2800 may seem high, but it will out live you. And if it's fully serviced and the reel has good life left on it, you may not need to spend any money on it for a couple of years.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

High imo.


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

Harts said:


> I think you have to take a couple of factors into consideration:
> 
> 1. How available is this type of mower to you? Are they frequently listed in or around your area? Or are they hard to come by?
> 2. How mechanical are you?
> ...


Good points. I am handy but would rather not have to tinker with it right off the bat. There seems to be more gm 1000's available around me. They go around the 1k mark it seems. I am going to look at this week and be able to see how mow ready it is. thanks


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> High imo.


What do you think would be a fair price if it is serviced and ready to cut with at least 80 % reel life left?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

$2800 is pretty high but that guy is a salesman for cutting green llc so it's going to be a bit higher than individual sellers. Seems like they have pretty good selling power in that region and they're also on turfnet and ebay.

Someone posted a different 1600 they're selling saying reel is at 80% also but from pic it's looks to be 40-50%. It's in the Toro thread.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think it's a bit high, but 1600s are pretty highly sought after, and in good condition can get 1600-2400 without much haggling. Bonus points if it has a groomer, as those are rare on the 1600s.

But yes, area matters!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

2008? I'd say 1200-1600 from what I've seen online.... 2800 is ridiculously high in my opinion. Unless it was used once and stored for 12 years.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

How many hours are on it?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> How many hours are on it?


Personally, I would never trust a hour meter after talking to a John Deere rep! They are easily swapped out and sellers make more money for advertising low hours.

When Baroness hour meter batteries go dead, you cannot even replace them. So, you have to replace the hour meter.


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

So i looked at it today. Came down to 2500. The reel looks solid. Started on first pull and cut like butter. May be a little high but think i am going to pull the trigger. The owner showed me the lot of 1600s and said came from Baltusrol Golf course in north jersey. He said they target the better courses as they have better maintenance history. Prior to delivery they will basically refurbish everything (repaint any worn areas) go overt the engine,carb and change the oil and grease all fitting. With all that said i think i will pay a little premium to have a 1600 that is ready to mow. With all that info anyone think 2500 is to high. I could do all that myself but really don't have the time.

Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> How many hours are on it?


No meter but he said probably around 1500.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

rueggm2 said:


> So i looked at it today. Came down to 2500. The reel looks solid. Started on first pull and cut like butter. May be a little high but think i am going to pull the trigger. The owner showed me the lot of 1600s and said came from Baltusrol Golf course in north jersey. He said they target the better courses as they have better maintenance history. Prior to delivery they will basically refurbish everything (repaint any worn areas) go overt the engine,carb and change the oil and grease all fitting. With all that said i think i will pay a little premium to have a 1600 that is ready to mow. With all that info anyone think 2500 is to high. I could do all that myself but really don't have the time.
> 
> Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mark


Good stuff. Congrats on the purchase. How are their other inventory? especially the 1000s if you got the chance to glance over it.


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

Bombers said:


> rueggm2 said:
> 
> 
> > So i looked at it today. Came down to 2500. The reel looks solid. Started on first pull and cut like butter. May be a little high but think i am going to pull the trigger. The owner showed me the lot of 1600s and said came from Baltusrol Golf course in north jersey. He said they target the better courses as they have better maintenance history. Prior to delivery they will basically refurbish everything (repaint any worn areas) go overt the engine,carb and change the oil and grease all fitting. With all that said i think i will pay a little premium to have a 1600 that is ready to mow. With all that info anyone think 2500 is to high. I could do all that myself but really don't have the time.
> ...


They had about 10 1000's. They were cheaper but looked in good condition although i have very limited knowledge when it comes to these machines. 
. They had about 15 flex's but they were all sold. Going to a course in Malaysia he said. The owner was very informative. Also said he can't believe how many Walk behind reels he is moving this year. When i asked what would happen if i ever had engine trouble he told me to just call him. Said he had containers full of Kawasaki engines and he would simply swap it out. Who know if that would actually happen or not.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

At the end of the day if you get a mower you like, and it works well for you, and it suites your needs, the price is irrelevant. Use it, enjoy it, and just have fun with it!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This must be Brad Fox right?

I'm looking at one of his GM1600s as well now.

My Swardman Electra order just cancelled on me and I'm looking at different options.

I along with @Harts am not very mechanical when it comes to this sort of equipment...not sure what to do but I am in the market to find something!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

FWIW, I purchased a JD 220 from Brad at Cutting Green recently. I've been pleased with the mower. You're definitely paying a premium for the mower through him, but we will not see low prices on greens mowers in this area. These mowers aren't as widely used on home lawns as in the south (not that they're that widely used on home lawns there either but much more prevalent than the Northeast).


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would do it, if he's willing to come down like you said, is local, and willing to stand behind the service you can't go wrong.

That mower will last a long long time, and has plenty of toro support for parts too. Not to mention, greens mowers are hot hot items, especially once people grow tired of the kinks and cost of owning a homeowners reel.


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This must be Brad Fox right?
> 
> I'm looking at one of his GM1600s as well now.
> 
> ...


It is. I spoke with Brad but the boss man met me to look at the mowers. I think i could have got them down a little more but wasn't buying on the spot so i didn't feel like haggling.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

These guys are simply resellers. They buy for cheap, sit on equipment, and sell for more. Just call some golf courses. I'd avoid them for the sole fact that I would feel like I'm getting ripped off.

Edit:: also, unless your grass is currently somewhat low at the moment you aren't going to be using it much in 2020 since you're going to have to take it down over weeks to not cut the crown. Golf courses in NJ refresh their equipment over the winter, not during the season, so we're heading into prime buying time for us homeowners.

To give reference, I have (2) 1600s, which I got for a total of 500 bucks and put sub 100 into them - both over the winter (late-Oct on). These things don't really need tune-ups - you put some seafoam in and it takes 3 min to change the oil. You're going to have frequently grease the zerks so you should get familiar with them.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> These guys are simply resellers. They buy for cheap, sit on equipment, and sell for more. Just call some golf courses. I'd avoid them for the sole fact that I would feel like I'm getting ripped off.
> 
> Edit:: also, unless your grass is currently somewhat low at the moment you aren't going to be using it much in 2020 since you're going to have to take it down over weeks to not cut the crown. Golf courses in NJ refresh their equipment over the winter, not during the season, so we're heading into prime buying time for us homeowners.


On that note then what would you advise us to do? Call golf courses directly? Genuine interest in finding one without being ripped off.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I tried my own course but they lease machines and have to send them back at the end of the lease so they had nothing for me


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are simply resellers. They buy for cheap, sit on equipment, and sell for more. Just call some golf courses. I'd avoid them for the sole fact that I would feel like I'm getting ripped off.
> ...


I called about 10 courses. Equipment managers are who you want to speak with. They also post on turfnet too.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Just remember - you pay for convenience. Sure it may cost you more, but you are (as you describe) getting a mower that has been gone over and ready to go. You may or may not be getting that from a golf course.

Just because you pay a higher price to someone who has bought, serviced, and peeped a mower for you does not mean you are getting "ripped off".

You have to decide if you want to pay as little as possible and incur unknown issues or pay more and get a mower that (seems) to have someone ready to stand behind it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Just remember - you pay for convenience. Sure it may cost you more, but you are (as you describe) getting a mower that has been gone over and ready to go. You may or may not be getting that from a golf course.
> 
> Just because you pay a higher price to someone who has bought, serviced, and peeped a mower for you does not mean you are getting "ripped off".
> 
> You have to decide if you want to pay as little as possible and incur unknown issues or pay more and get a mower that (seems) to have someone ready to stand behind it.


This is my sentiment, I bought one through Brad and they definitely went through it. I had a nut fall off (front roller attachment nut) and I sent him a text and he got right back to me with what it was for. So I will vouch for buying through them. Personally I would rather spend a little more and not have to call a bunch of golf courses trying to find a mower, my time is worth more to me than a little money.


----------

